
Russia Is Reportedly Banning LinkedIn - r721
https://globalvoices.org/2016/10/25/russia-is-reportedly-banning-linkedin/
======
executesorder66
> A judge found that LinkedIn illegally shares non-users’ personal data
> without their permission. In what could have even more far-reaching
> consequences, the Moscow court also ruled that LinkedIn collects personal
> information from users in Russia without storing the data on servers located
> in Russia — a legal requirement introduced last year that few foreign
> Internet companies respect.

I might move to Russia one day if this sort of thing continues.

